# Need new headphones under 1.5k



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey all!

My first post in the audio section, so pardon me if I don't give enough info 

Before anything else, can anyone please explain the diff between ear bud and iems?? Am very confused
As the title suggests I need a pair of headphones/iems/earbuds under 1.5k

Uses : Gaming, movies, music. I don't prefer any specific genre though.

Please also suggest a pair under 1k as the budget is bit unstable 

Thanks in Advance,

Shiva


----------



## ratul (Mar 15, 2014)

*Earbuds:* 
*iphonefreakz.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Apple-Earbuds.jpg

*IEM:* 
*theawesomer.com/photos/2009/07/072209_klipsch_t.jpg

Difference is pretty visual, IEM provide better isolation and fit.. More info: What

In the budget of 1.5k, some suggestions:
SoundMAGIC ES20 Sound Isolating Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy SoundMAGIC ES20 Sound Isolating Wired Headphones Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone Online - Cowon: Flipkart.com
Denon AHC-260 Headphone Price in India - Buy Denon AHC-260 Headphone Online - Denon: Flipkart.com
Philips SHE 3590BL Headphone Price in India - Buy Philips SHE 3590BL Headphone Online - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, was confused about that for a long time. Can u give any suggestions below 1k??.

Also I somehow prefer headphones for their look. Can you suggest some for both 1 and 1.5k? Or are iems better at this budget?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't headphones better for gaming??

How are these??Sony MDR ZX300

*www.amazon.in/Sony-MDR-XB400-Extra...m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_r=0CFB0B29G5F9MWRMF29P

*www.amazon.in/Sennheiser-Professio...m_sbs_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1K3JSWP8SRQMSD4D59B6

Shiva


----------



## ratul (Mar 17, 2014)

yes, for games, headphones are better, but these better headphones are mostly out of your budget, in under 1.5k, these headphones would be best for gaming and OK for music: Sony MDR-XB400/BQE Headphones Price in India - Buy Sony MDR-XB400/BQE Headphones Online - Sony: Flipkart.com, plenty of bass which would add that thump factor in fps.. 

Options for IEM under 1k are given in previous post.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 17, 2014)

How about these??  

Sony MDR-XD150/BC On-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Sony MDR-XD150/BC On-the-ear Headphone Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/tekfusion-twinwoo...pid=reco_rp_personalhistoryFooter_headphone_3

Shiva


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 18, 2014)

+1 TO XB400......They have awesome bass,and good enough mids and trebles !!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice Info !!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=277397]TechDudePrakash[/MENTION]

Thanks, but I'm kind of biased towards headphones as I'm going to mostly game with these. Can you suggest some for my budget??

Shiva


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2014)

+1 to SoundMagic ES18


----------

